
Phonebooth Cloud Phone System – Virtual PBX & Business Voicemail - mshafrir
http://www.phonebooth.com/
======
mattblalock
Looks great, we've been using Jive (getjive.com) and found them to be super
great. The cost is a little higher than this and certainly not tailored to
startups.

I'll be considering a switch. :D

------
davidu
This is from the anders.com guy who is wicked smart and has a blog with good
stuff. Odd he works for bandwidth.com, but smart dude all the same, clearly
doing smart stuff.

